# Waiting list advice



## AshleyK

Hello! I?m hoping to become an apprentice with local 46. I scored a 7 on the altitude test and a 96 on my interview yet I?m number 234 on the list... so I?ve tried calling the job line in the meantime to gain experience and none of the lower level jobs have been available. I?m trying not to get discouraged and wondering if anyone has guidance as to what I should do in the mean time?


----------



## brian john

Move to an area that has openings. Washington DC is BEGGING for apprentices and GOOD electricians.


----------



## AshleyK

If that was an option for me... I lived in NYC for a year. Love the east coast but the PNW is my home. Thank you though!


----------



## active1

Don't wait. Go on with your life. If you get accepted great. Otherwise your still going forward. If you want to be an electrician, then seek any electrical related employment to get started. 

Just like don't wait for job ads. Call shops looking for work. Material expediter, shop person, driver, equipment operator, laborer, helper...


----------



## AshleyK

Thank you! I will absolutely do that. I can get a second interview in a few month apparently if I get some on the job experience and I appreciate these suggestions very much!!


----------



## John Valdes

"7 on the altitude test"? What do you mean by that. Now keep in mind I'm old, so maybe this went over my head.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## AshleyK

Oh, 7/9 on the test you take to qualify for an interview. You have to get a 5 or above but apparently that doesn?t effect your school. Found that out from the IBEW. If I get some on the job experience I can re interview for a better score then the 95.5% I received two months ago. 

And thank you! I?m excited to be here!


----------



## Jimmyboy0417

Hey, I'm currently a trainee in my local. A lot of the companies are willing to hire and it helps getting hands on with the trade.. I wanted to ask how the test was since mines next month though . thanks


----------



## Bumzag

John Valdes said:


> "7 on the altitude test"? What do you mean by that. Now keep in mind I'm old, so maybe this went over my head.
> Welcome to the forum.


I just took my aptitude test yesterday and they use the same scoring method. In my area, the minimum score is 4, the highest is 9. The two union members who were administering said they send the test out to be graded, and that that was the grading metrics they use. Even they said they had no idea how the hell they figure that but it is what it is


----------



## cwsims84

Go non union.. the union has great benefits, I had two years of non union experience before going over to the union. If you had two years non union, guaranteed you would be killing it compared to lifetime union guys. Unless you work for a small company, are a service guy, or get absolutely crazy lucky, you will get pigeon holed doing the same stuff and become a nichè electrician. Non union will make you well rounded because they will use you everywhere.... that being said, the union loves to stalk non union guys here in Portland. They find out you?re non union and they will try to poach you!


----------



## electricSeattle

Hi AshleyK. I'm exited to see another lady applying for an apprenticeship at local 46. I also scored 7 on the apptitude test, and have an interview coming up on the 22nd of Feb. It sounds like you did really well in your interview! Any advice you may have for me would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @AshleyK!

How are you making out at this point?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @Jimmyboy0417!

Best of luck with your new career.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Welcome aboard @Jimmyboy0417!

Best of luck getting in.


----------



## electricSeattle

Thanks for the warm welcome.
I've been reading this forum on and off all day - it's nice to know that there are some good people out ready to share info and advice.


----------

